# how to order?



## city (Aug 1, 2008)

USA Only i guess.
I have been reading thru this forum seeing the same question over and over with a beat around the bush answer for US buyers
1) we should at least have a pole under this with the name of the seed banks so we know who has been good for there US clientel.
2) we need to know what precautionary steps to take when ordering our seeds
3)what prepaid Credit cards work with these companies



If the MJ forum Gods agree then let this be STICKY!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 1, 2008)

ok,first off,as an american ordering seeds online,id suggest the seed boutique,nirvana-shop,marijunanaseeds.nl,dr chronic,and i havent went through them yet,but i hear highgrade-seeds are good legit banks.as far as prepaid credit cards,chase banks give out prepaid credit cards,you just must have either a bank account or credit card with them an order to obtain one,bank of america used to give them out,but they no longer do it.or you can go to your local pharmasy,some gas stations,or you local meijers,walmart,target,etc. thats my $.02 =)


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

don't forget there are many people on here from elsewhere in the world!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 1, 2008)

you wnat to use a prepaid visa or mastercard.also,i suggest limiting the packs per order to 2,if you want more than 2 packs,order them seperatly.this way,if they do get picked off,your not out as much money,and this way the package they come in,dont look as devious.


----------



## city (Aug 1, 2008)

ok underastand that. should you order under a false name. and where would you ship it too?


----------



## dopeman265 (Aug 1, 2008)

I need to know as well... They will deliver it to you no problems but I am a little sketchy about putting my own address down.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 1, 2008)

I got tried of looking and trying to get seeds through mail on a different bank acct. or one of those prepaid card..   So I order with my visa card and the name on my bank acct was House of Wax for those seeds and I will do it again in sept. on some Purple Haze..


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have heard only good things from Dr. Chronic.  I've ordered from him and I have had NO problems what-so-ever.  Takes only 3 business days to get to the East Coast...about 5 calendar days.  If you recieve your seeds without a hitch...the government has NO IDEA you have them.  :hubba:


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 1, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i just have them sent to my mother in laws house.as far as a name,i use a fake name.the same as the one i make up when i set my prepaid credit card up.for these prepaid cards from chase,all you do is go to the website and put in your fake name and shipping address and your good to go.


just ordered some seeds from seedboutique, to a rented postbox in a fake name, sending cash

thant's the best way, imo


----------



## LowRider (Aug 1, 2008)

Most places probably use a fictitious name.  So it may  be a seed bank but it will just show up as Joe's Pit Stop.  i never ordered seeds so I'm not sure if they do this for privacy concerns or not.  i mean the porn business does  (don't know how i know )  I like my computer porn like my women, FREE OF VIRUSES


----------



## andy52 (Aug 8, 2008)

I Ordered From The Doc 3weeks Ago And Have Heard Nadda


----------



## city (Aug 8, 2008)

dont know what to tell ya dude.. keep waiting? i have yet to place an order.. i want to see how my first crop comes out before i go do something risky


----------



## andy52 (Aug 8, 2008)

marijuanaseeds was quick on the order i placed with them.ordered them after the order with the doc and i just re-potted them this morning.doc sucks,jmo


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

how long exactly did it take for you to order the seeds from marijuanaseeds.nl andy??


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 9, 2008)

Anarchist_UK said:
			
		

> just ordered some seeds from seedboutique, to a rented postbox in a fake name, sending cash
> 
> thant's the best way, imo



Renting a postbox in the US with a fake name requires forged identification. (2 forms, at least at USPS, havent looked at UPS store yet.) Forging ID is a felony that can be much worse in some states than buying seeds, or even growing weed. 

As far as prepaid credit cards. Go to walmart and buy the AMEX giftcard.Or any of the other prepaid gift credit cards. Or the Green Dot Credit card. (you need to fill out personal info when activating this one, but it requires no id checks, and its an independant company, so technically, its only fraud if you use it to steal money from THEM) I'm not a lawyer, but I fully believe companys like this are seeing a profit in honest bill payers, who like anonymity. 

You try and open up a PO box with forged ID and get caught, youll wish you had just put the seeds on your debit card and had them sent to the police station for pick up.

Edited to add: If you rent a PO Box in a fake name, and they are really out to get you, you still have to go pick them up at said postbox. They'll just get you there. How about sending your seeds to a parents house, and asking them to remail the package to you that was, for some reason, mistakenly sent to their place. 

Sorry, I don't want to sound to aggressive against your idea, but I just think a fake name PO Box creates a lot more problems then it actually solves.


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 9, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> how long exactly did it take for you to order the seeds from marijuanaseeds.nl andy??



I ordered from them (in AZ) and it showed up in less than 1 week. Very stealth. I don't know that I would recommend them though (even though I have before on this forum) simply because the seeds I had experience with did not come in the original breeders packaging.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> I ordered from them (in AZ) and it showed up in less than 1 week. Very stealth. I don't know that I would recommend them though (even though I have before on this forum) simply because the seeds I had experience with did not come in the original breeders packaging.



how did they work out for you? did all the seeds germinate?  male/female ratio? and also can you tell me the name of the company that popped up on ur credit card statement, if u used one 

want to recommend a strain for a newbie...?


----------



## andy52 (Aug 9, 2008)

it took about 18 days from order to getting them.took 2 weeks to get there.i sent money order.about 4 days coming back to me.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 9, 2008)

USED DEBIT CARD AND GOT THEM IN 13 DAYS FROM THE BOUTIQUE,you can see what my freebie skunk x haze plants looked like b-4 i threw them on 12/12 last thursday.(were 10inches on thursday,now are like 24 inches)I know theres at least 1 female in there.i didnt check on em yesterday,im just itchin for 9 to come around so the light will be on for me to check on em.hopefully i dont find any seed sacks.ill update the sam the skunk man journal after i check on em.


----------



## city (Aug 9, 2008)

Im in total wonder. and some one can do it but not me right now. but what if you sent  a money order or ordered by green dot  or another prepay card under a different name and still had them sent to your adress. couldnt you hold the package for a couple of days and see what happens. if its in anothers name and at your adress un opened. cant hurt can it. unless you have a grow in your house going on.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> Im in total wonder. and some one can do it but not me right now. but what if you sent  a money order or ordered by green dot  or another prepay card under a different name and still had them sent to your adress. couldnt you hold the package for a couple of days and see what happens. if its in anothers name and at your adress un opened. cant hurt can it. unless you have a grow in your house going on.



yea, once you get the package, you can keep it and open it if u want.  They can't stop it and they cannot verify you have recieved it, unless they make you sign for it, just like when the court issues you a 'sipeena' (i know that is wrong, but i have no idea how to spell that, so i spelt it out lol).  Anyone can order something and ship it to your house, without your knowledge, so if you use money, that is untraceable, gift cards, also the same thing.  I am going to order from them in a few months with a gift card, sending them to a friends house.  Let's see how that works out, I want to hear some more reviews about marijuanaseeds.nl please!


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 9, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> how did they work out for you? did all the seeds germinate?  male/female ratio? and also can you tell me the name of the company that popped up on ur credit card statement, if u used one
> 
> want to recommend a strain for a newbie...?



Yeah, 100% Germination rate. 7/10 were females. I dont remember what was on the statement, i used a green dot prepaid. I don't have anything against the site at all. They've always taken good care of me, but since then I have learned that its best to go with sites that send in the original breeders packaging.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Yeah, 100% Germination rate. 7/10 were females. I dont remember what was on the statement, i used a green dot prepaid. I don't have anything against the site at all. They've always taken good care of me, but since then I have learned that its best to go with sites that send in the original breeders packaging.



What strain did you buy?  Did you also get any freebies with ur purchase... it says 5 free seeds with every purchase... what strain did u get for the freebies if any?


----------

